# Cape May Seashore Lines returns to Cape May City



## jis (Aug 13, 2010)

Cape May Seashore Lines is re-instituting service between Rio Grande and Cape May City in southern NJ, effective August 17th. See schedules and fares here.


----------



## rrdude (Aug 13, 2010)

Is there a way to get to Rio Grand, NJ via rail?


----------



## jis (Aug 13, 2010)

rrdude said:


> Is there a way to get to Rio Grand, NJ via rail?


No. What makes this service attractive and viable is that it gives people a way to avoid the hopeless traffic jams on Route 9 and GSP going into Cape May City during summer season. People can get off the highways, park their cars and take the train in either to Cape May or to the Winery.

The closest passenger train service is at Winslow Jct on the Atlantic City Line of NJT. There has been talks off and on of at least extending the Tuckahoe - Richland service all the way to Winslow, but this requires agreement of both NJDOT and Conrail Shared Assets, which has been difficult to obtain. There is significant track work that needs to be done between Tuckahoe and Rio before any passenger service can be run on it. NJDOT own the track, and they have to agree to have the track work done and fund it. Again, that has not come to pass yet.


----------



## Shanghai (Aug 30, 2010)

*Thanks for the info. We are in Stone Harbor for a couple of weeks*

*and I may take the train!!*


----------



## jis (Aug 31, 2010)

Shanghai said:


> *Thanks for the info. We are in Stone Harbor for a couple of weeks*
> 
> *and I may take the train!!*


Do so soon because I believe it was supposed to run for only 3 or 4 weeks starting the week of Aug 17.


----------



## Shanghai (Sep 3, 2010)

I drove to Cape May twice this week and could not find the train. Route 9 runs along side of the tracks, but no train.

The only station I saw was at the little village on the west side of the highway.


----------

